# TV - without DU or etisalat???



## MiriRoberts (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi I have a problem,

The flat my husband and I want to move will be serviced by DU forinternet, tv etc.
However DU it is not activated for the building jet and it might take quite a while for this to happen. 

Can Iget TV - English channels - a different way. Is there something like a TV box or so????
HELP please ....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If your building has satellite dishes etc pre-installed, then you can get a box directly from OSN and install. I am sure there are other ways as well.


----------



## MiriRoberts (Jul 15, 2013)

rsinner said:


> If your building has satellite dishes etc pre-installed, then you can get a box directly from OSN and install. I am sure there are other ways as well.


ok thanks that's a start - unfortunately the building has no preinstalled satellite dishes - I probably would have to install one myself (by a company) ...

if you know any other options just let me know.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

use the internet at work (assuming the fun police are not too clever) or a friends place, and download TV programmes, Movies and Box Sets / Series like crazy, via a torrent site, then watch at home, linked up to the TV, at your leisure!

Failing that, I think satellite is your only option


----------



## MiriRoberts (Jul 15, 2013)

yes I think satellite is the best option. But thanks for your advice


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

MiriRoberts said:


> yes I think satellite is the best option. But thanks for your advice


careful with assuming you can simply install your own satellite. there may be rules governing that [and other do's and don'ts for balconies] and you may not be allowed. i would check before you do anything so as not to be told after the fact and waste your money.

have they given you any sort of a timeline on the grand du installation? that means you will be going without internet or telephone indefinitely??? that would worry me.


----------



## MiriRoberts (Jul 15, 2013)

DU will definetly be installed there - but they have not given en estimate on what that will actually happen ... which is not very helpful ...
I have already asked the owner if he can give us permission to set up a satellite dish ...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

MiriRoberts said:


> DU will definetly be installed there - but they have not given en estimate on what that will actually happen ... which is not very helpful ...
> I have already asked the owner if he can give us permission to set up a satellite dish ...


Who told you it will be installed?If the owner or agent then don't take it as definite. The only people you can trust on it is Du themselves...even then, don't take any estimates they give you as read. Add Insha 'Allah to whatever they tell you!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

MiriRoberts said:


> Hi I have a problem,
> 
> The flat my husband and I want to move will be serviced by DU forinternet, tv etc.
> However DU it is not activated for the building jet and it might take quite a while for this to happen.
> ...


Hi

Other option is mobile broadband - but you would need to get a decent high speed connection with a good monthly data allowance.
When we first arrived in Dubai I bought a Du USB mobile broadband dongle with 1GB per month on pay as you go.
We used this to watch UK TV without problem.
With a 4G unit on monthly subscription - you would easily be able to watch UK TV using filmon.com and if you hide your location you could also watch or download from BBC Iplayer, ITV player, Channel 4 etc.

Hope this helps!!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

MiriRoberts said:


> DU will definetly be installed there - but they have not given en estimate on what that will actually happen ... which is not very helpful ...
> I have already asked the owner if he can give us permission to set up a satellite dish ...


Just because the owner tells you it is OK, does not mean it is actually allowed by the building.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Just because the owner tells you it is OK, does not mean it is actually allowed by the building.


this ^^^ was what i meant when i said there are often rules for what you can and can't do on the balcony. satellites are a common no-no and that comes from the building management/developer.

and as another poster mentioned, i would be sure to get word from the building management on when they expect du to install. then probably add a few more weeks on top of that.

id du has not yet been activated for your building, it must be very new? do you mind mentioning which tower it is? i know there are stories of others moving into new buildings only to find out they waited months for certain amenities like the gym and pool [way after promised dates]. hopefully this is not the case!

not trying to be negative, just making sure you understand what you might be getting into.


----------

